# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  Put u bijeli svijet

## Darlin

Pozdrav svima koliko vas god ima sa prostora bivshe Juge  ::  
Zamolila bih vas, ako netko od vas ima kakvih iskustava sa studiranjem u Moskvi neka napishe koji post. Odlazim ovo ljeto tamo, pa je svaka dobronamjerna informacija vishe nego dobrodoshla . Vjerojatno chu biti smjeshtena na samom Lomonosovu, pa josh bolje ako netko ima i kakvu informaciju u vezi smjeshtaja, hrane...itd
A do tada...opuuushtenoooo...Pozdrav iz Dalmacije   ::

----------


## stane37

Позз из Србије! Пробај да нађеш нешто на нету о томе. 
Pozz iz Srbije! Probaj da nadjesh neshto na netu o tome.  http://www.msu.ru/en/

----------

